# AIR Installationsdatei :: Parameter



## Don_Pazo (19. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich starte eine AIR-Installationsdatei. Bei der Installation gibt es eine Voreinstellung „Anwendung im Anschluss an die Installation starten“ die per default immer TRUE ist. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit bzw Startparameter mit dem man dieses Häkchen, per default FALSE bekommt?


```
datei.air -autostart=False ********?
```








Danke,
ich habe schon beim ADOBE lange gesucht, leider habe ich keinen Erfolg gehabt.


----------

